# Cub Cadet 7300 Leaks Hyd. Drive Oil



## lobstafari (May 29, 2010)

Hi, My cub 7300 is leaking hydraulic oil out the shifter boot, and when the fill/check cap is relieved, it hisses/pressurized. Im thinking the breather might be clogged with mud wasp material, but cant find the breather. The only breather Ive found goes to the PTO I believe, 180* directly behind the cab. Would anyone know where the breather is located, so I could check it, or any other advice? Thanks--Jeremy


----------

